# 5.7 350 wont crank



## semojetman (Jan 12, 2014)

The boat has been setting for awhile.
It has a small crack in the oil valley.
Oil will get milky after a few times out.
But it was starting and running fine.

It has sat for quite awhile and when I went to start it, it cranked really slow and then after I stopped trying and hit it again it just clicks.it has good voltage.
I checked the cylinders for water. None.
What would make it so sluggish starting and then stop turning over?
Could it be the jet pump? Too much water in oil? ?????


----------



## MjinPa (Jan 12, 2014)

Did you check starter connections for corrosion or loose connection at starter/ solenoid. Check battery voltage on the battery posts and then check it at the actual cable ends at the battery post. Sometimes you don't see the corrosion until you actually remove the battery cable ends from the battery post terminals.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 12, 2014)

I checked connections. And I jumped my jumper pack right to the starter also.
Im starting to think the starter is shot


----------



## MjinPa (Jan 12, 2014)

I would say that's a safe bet if you eliminated a battery issue by using jump box. Can always try giving the starter a little tap with a hammer and have someone else work the key for you. There's obviously a problem with it though and will need to be replaced anyway.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 12, 2014)

Now the real question is... what boat is said motor in or going in? :mrgreen:


----------



## semojetman (Jan 13, 2014)

20' Blazer SS is the plan.
It will be next winters project


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 13, 2014)

Amperage. While you may have 12v, you may not have enough amperage to turn it over.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 13, 2014)

Im about 99% sure its the starter at this point.
With good voltage and amperage to the starter it just clicks. Tap on it and it clicks louder.


----------

